# my goodies - so far! lots o' pix at the bottom



## perpetuallycute (Jun 2, 2005)

Mac Inventory – May 25, 2005

Eye Shadows:
Little Madame - LE, Tres Teal - LE, Whim - LE.
De Menthe, Sprout, Bitter, Surreal, Tilt, Electric Eel, Wonder Full, Parfait Amour, Jewel Blue, Paradisco, Trax, Crème De Violet, Paradisco, Mythology, Cranberry, Sketch, Aquadisiac, Expensive Pink, Star Violet, Juxt, Contrast, Shimmermoss, Woodwinked, Amber Lights, Coppering, Silver Ring, Freshwater, Gorgeous Gold, Beautiful Iris, Retrospeck, Honey Love, Beauty Marked, Charcoal Brown, Idol Eyes, Rice Paper, Plum - PRO, Lime - PRO, Teal Blue - PRO, Sky Blue - PRO, Cobalt - PRO, Rose - PRO, Coral - PRO, Canary Yellow - PRO, Angelcake - LE,  Pink Papillion - LE, Pollen - LE, Meadowland – LE, Metamorph - LE,  Guacamole - LE, D'bohemia - LE, Prose and Fancy - LE, Oceanique - LE, Bagatelle - LE, Li'Lily - LE (Asia Exclusive - Lustrevision), Chillblue - LE (Asia Exclusive - Lustrevision), Lustreleaf- LE (Asia Exclusive - Lustrevision), 

Gem Eye Palette - LE:
Retrospeck, Romp, Pink Freeze, Hepcat, Brill, Humid

Diana Eyes 1 Quad - LE:
Vex, Up-do, Endless Love, Soulsong

Sweet Tea Quad - LE:
Buttersilk, Sweet Lust, Green Tea, Redcoco

4 Beau - LE:
Sugarlilly, Hard to Please, Pink like Paris, Forgery

Colour Scheme 3
Semi-Tone Greige, Excitable Yellow Sublimed Green, Shaded Mint

Cream Colour Base:
Slick, Full Fuchia - Pro

Eye Liners:
Foxy Lady Eye Kohl, Rosemary and Thyme Eye Kohl, Lilacky PowerPoint Eye Pencil, Indigo Eye Pencil, Handforged PowerPoint Eye Pencil, Minted Eye Kohl, So There Jade PowerPoint, Ola Viola Eye Kohl,  Hyacinth Eye Kohl, Guilded White Power Point, Fresh Crème Eye Kohl - LE, Hot Poppy Eye Kohl - DISC. 

Shadesticks:
Sea Me, Lucky Jade, Mangomix , Taupographic, Crimsonaire, Pink Couture

Paints:
Chartru, Canton Candy, Blue Boy - Disc.

Glitter Liners - LE:
Divine Lime, Pink Phonic, Spunsilver

Fluidline:
Iris Eyes, Frostlite, Silverstroke, Blue Peep, Sweet Sage, Brassy

Mascara:
Pro Lash Colour Periwink - Wink, Pro Lash Colour - White,  Fibre Rich - All Black, Fibre Rich - UV (LE),  Fibre Rich - Botanical (LE)

Lipsticks:
Viva Glam I, Viva Glam V, Lady Danger, New York Apple, Vinyl, Honeylove, Spice it Up, Moxy, CB96, Dainty Cake - LE, Mahogany - LE, Ruby Darling - LE, Playboy Centerfold – LE (Asia exclusive), Ruckus - LE, Cockatease - LE, Kooky - LE, Pink Aperitif - LE, Moderne - LE

Lip Liners:
Whirl, Mahogany, Lure, Soar, Beet, Magenta

Lipglass:
Oyster Girl, Popmode, Sunny Boy - LE, Gitane - LE, Greenhouse - LE

Lipglass Stains - LE:
Chicmates, Let's Twist, Spin Pink, Twirltone

Lustreglass:
Springbean, Flashmode, Love Nectar, Lustrewhite, Instant Gold, Palatial

Pro Longwear:
Hot Tomato, Lasting Lust, Purrpetuate

Tinted Lip Conditioner:
Virtuous Violet Pot, Juicy Pink Stick - LE

Prom Kit: Rock it (Nordstrom)
Rock It! Pink Glitter Crème with Upbeat, Pretty Fab, and Berry Rush Lipglass, #316 brush 

Pigments:
Old Gold, Blue Brown, Frozen White, Rose, Teal, Violet, Pink Bronze, Cornflower, Pink Opal, Golden Olive, Golden Lemon, , 
Pro: Steel Blue, Pink Pearl, Kelly Green, Ruby Red, Silver Fog, Green Brown, Bright Fuchia, Bright Coral, Chartreuse, True Chartreuse, Gold
Discontinued/LE: Blue - Disc., Royal Blue - Disc. Pro, Coco Beach - LE, Maroon - Disc. Pro, Kelly Green - Pro, White Gold - LE, Coco - LE, Provence - LE, Deckchair - LE, 
Samples:  Emerald Green, Bright Fuchsia, Vanilla, Naked, Copper Sparkle, Melon, Kitchmas, Blue Storm, Electric Coral, Chartreuse, Fuchia

Shimmersoufle - LE:
Goldmousse

Blush:
Margin, Peachykeen, Bloomsberry / Tiger Lily - LE, Primpin' / Golden Kitty - LE

Sheer Shimmer Powder:
Norwegian Wood

Mineralize Skin Finish:
So Ceylon - LE, Porcelain Pink - LE, Gold Deposit - LE,  Pleasureflush - LE, Shimpagne - LE

Concealor:
Select Moisture Cover - NW20
Select Cover Up - Colour Corrector Peach

Brushes:
#222 Tapered Blending - eye
#219 Pencil - eye
#212 Flat Definer - eye
#266 Small Angle Brush - eye
#213 Fluff - eyes
#242 Shader - eyes
#217 Blending - eyes
#239 Shading - eyes
#252 Large Shader - eyes
#162 Small Angled Contour - face
#180 Small Buffer - face
#187 Stippling Brush - face
#194 Concealor Brush - face

these pictures are slightly old so they don't have everything.  But if you would like to see something on my list or just something closer, just pm me and I'd be happy to take a pic for you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





















And this thing is just freakin awesome!


----------



## TIERAsta (Jun 2, 2005)

i LOVE the lipstick/gloss stand thing you have.  i NEED something like that to help keep me organized.  if you don't mind, where did you get it?


----------



## Celina (Jun 2, 2005)

Nice collection!  Is that one of the organizers by Caboodles?  If so I've seen them at Target.


----------



## Janice (Jun 2, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *teetra* 
_i LOVE the lipstick/gloss stand thing you have.  i NEED something like that to help keep me organized.  if you don't mind, where did you get it?_

 
Not perpetuallycute, but you can purchase that organizer from The Container Store. HTHS.


----------



## TIERAsta (Jun 8, 2005)

the container store... thanks!!


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Jul 31, 2005)

You have a nice collection.


----------



## missunderstood (Aug 16, 2005)

Very nice! I love the case your lip stuff is in.


----------



## breathless (Aug 17, 2005)

good god you've got so much fun stuff!


----------



## iluvtinkerbell23 (Aug 30, 2005)

omg! i saw your rockin' rio in the bg...just had to say i love rockin' rio!


----------



## lovemichelle (Aug 30, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *teetra* 
_i LOVE the lipstick/gloss stand thing you have.  i NEED something like that to help keep me organized.  if you don't mind, where did you get it?_

 
http://www.containerstore.com/browse...ml?CATID=71792


----------



## merleigh223 (Jul 3, 2007)

I realize that this is a very old thread - but I am looking for some Hot Tomato Lipglass and wondered if you had some or knew where I could get it. Thanks.


----------



## jdepp_84 (Jul 3, 2007)

Wow! This is awesome!


----------



## hawaiian_mele (Sep 2, 2007)

Gorgeous collection!


----------

